# Taper mold



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

only thing I was thinking was to try pouring in the 10'' mold but stopping short 2'' to make the 8'' but not sure how consistent the length would be , anyone try this


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here I found a metal 8 tube mold for 6" tapers. The only place I've found anything under 10" tapers in a metal multi tube mold.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/8-TUBE-TAPE...&sd=362162817691&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

So far, I've not found a metal multi tube mold for the 8" tapers, I'll keep looking. 

One option is to pour your 10's and then cut them off at 8 inches.
Another option might be to bend paper clip to a "T" shape where the long leg of the "T" hangs down into the bottom of the taper mold. The bottom leg of the "T" would be 2 inches and pour up to the tip of the paper clip dip stick you've made.

Good Luck.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Ray wonder why know one is making a 8''taper molds seems like it would be a good seller if not the best , I might try only pouring up to 8'' in a 10 '' mold but it will depend on the base diameter at that point so it fits the candle holders .


----------

